# Nozzle selection help pls



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

I've been reading the irrigation tutorials, but can't seem to find an answer to this question.

If I have a small square layout with 4 corner heads and 1 head in the center of the yard (all equally spaced apart), and determined that I need a 4.0 gpm nozzle for my 360* head in the center of the yard, would that mean that my 4 heads in the corners (90* rotation on each) would require a 1.0 gpm nozzle?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. 4:2:1 ratio for 360, 180, 90 degrees.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks @g-man

Another question. My system can support 11 GPM (I tested the flow at the spigot which is coming off the supply side of my well pump, with a 5 gallon bucket and a 2 foot length of hose). I have two zones with six heads in each zone. Combined (12 heads whose total nozzle gpm is 10.0 gpm) will only run 10 GPM. Is it wise to run both zones at the same time?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can run both zones at the same time if you have the flow and pressure to support it. Some controllers, though, may have issues activating both valves if wired together. As far as I know, it should not harm the valves or plumbing assuming that the supply pipes will support the flow rate without velocity problems.


----------

